# Venison Swiss Steak



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

Whats your best swiss steak recipe


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Clean up the steaks good, trimming off fat and connective tissues. Layer the steaks across the bottom of the pressure cooker. Spinkle some salt, pepper, and garlic powder to preference. Sometimes I'll do some onion soup mix. Cover with sliced onion and shrooms if you like and then enough water to cover the meat by about 1 inch. Adding some cooking wine can be a nice touch too. Close up the pressure cooker, cook on high until it starts to rattle. Reduce heat to a slow rock on the top and cook 45 minutes. They come out falling apart.


----------

